

Holy Octocat There’s Church Music on GitHub Now - aynlaplant
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/05/gregorian_github/

======
anon1685
My own humble contribution (lots of Bach and other baroque composers):

<https://github.com/ciconia/music>

